# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Illness question about African Dwarf Frog.

## Ducky

Last night I noticed that one of my African Dwarf Frogs had paler than usual skin in certain areas on his back, and he'd been spending more time near the surface. He's always been more prone to hiding in plants, less active, or found sleeping near the top more often than the other frogs, but has always looked to be in good health, and has a good appetite, despite being somewhat of a loner.

When I went to feed them last night is when I noticed he wasn't coming out to eat like other two, and noticed this discoloration on his skin. They are all pretty tame, and come to be fed by the turkey baster. The other two wandered out of hiding to come and get their food, but they always tend to be really greedy, while the potentially sick one would always take his time. He took longer than usual, but after awhile he found his way on the bottom and was pursuing the turkey baster like the others.

I did some research into bacterial/fungal infections. It might be that, but I am also wondering if he could just be shedding awkwardly, or is it possible this could be a result of a fight? I tend to put the food more on the bottom now, because occasionally there'd be brawls I would have to break up when feeding them directly from the baster to their mouth. I have never noticed any injuries though.

I did a 25% water change and have put in 2 tablespoons of freshwater aquarium salt (10 gallon tank). The pH is around 6.8, the ammonia reads 0, and the temperature is around 76F. I have no means of heating a hospital tank, but I have a suitable enclosure otherwise...

I have attached a picture of him, hopefully someone can help me out!

----------


## Terry

The frog needs to be isolated in a hospital tank ASAP. Keeping it at room temperature should be OK. All my frogs are kept between 65-72 degrees. My first thought is that your frog is suffering from petechial hemorrhage (broken capillaries) caused by chryseobacterium. If this is the case, there isn't much of a cure. Only a vet could make that determination. The vet would probably need to do a blood smear and culture to determine the cause. I'm sorry I couldn't be more sure  :Frown:

----------


## Ducky

How do I handle a hospital tank if I lack a heater or thermometer for it? The temperature here, outside anyways, is 55F. The tank would probably get too cold for him. I've never had this before and I am fairly inexperienced. My concern is that he may get better where he is, but the combined stress and temperature change could finish him off if I try and put him somewhere else. The last (and only) time I ever had a frog with issues, moving him caused him to die pretty quickly.

He ate yesterday (I think), and he has been spending more time in his usual spot on the bottom. Trying to dig under the Java ferns like he always does. If his behavior is getting more back to normal, even if it's only slightly, is that a good sign, or just a coincidence, and it means something else?

Also, how contagious could he be if there's salt in the water?

----------


## Terry

My concern is the other frogs becoming infected. If it is a serious bacterial or fungal infection, then it will spread quickly to the other frogs. In this case, I would take the risk in moving the frog to a hospital tank and providing treatment. If it is a bacterial infection, you can try using tetracycline used for tropical fish.

----------


## Ducky

Does Maracyn 2 do anything to help? I have a packet of that sitting around.

I have noticed his eyes look OK (not as brightly colored as the others, but not cloudy), and his behavior becoming more normal. He also seems to be swimming more quickly. Yesterday he was taking his time to go up and down for air, now he's going at the same speed as the others. Does saltwater really make that much of a difference?

On closer inspection, it looks like his pigment might just be getting really light, like he's turning albino or piebald. He has really clear, dark spots on some of the discolored areas, so it's not growing on top of his skin. He doesn't have anything actually growing on him as far as I can tell. His skin quality looks normal, he's just turning a different color and his spots are fading away. He was always darker than the other frogs, but now he's almost as light as Homer (the palest). I wonder if he's even sick... I assumed he was because of his unusual behavior the other day (constantly sleeping at the surface of the water).

I'm really confused now! It's kind of the same color as when they bash their noses and the tip gets a different color. Could it be from a fight?

----------


## Ducky

Alright, scratch that last post... I am starting to think it's definitely a fungal infection.

Some people have said Maroxy is best for that. It's Easter and everywhere is closed. Does Maracyn 2 do anything?

----------


## artes

Do you have any Melafix?  It would be better than nothing.

----------


## Ducky

Nope, just Maracyn 2. I did put salt in the water the other day, and his behavior improved. He's a lot less lethargic. Will he still be contagious if there's salt in the water? Will it help make him better? I've read somewhere it can, but I can't seem to find any concise answers.

----------


## artes

Salt will help.  Melafix is sold at Wal-Mart, and they are open today, if you can get out for it.  I honestly don't know if Maracyn will do anything.  The reason I suggested Melafix is because its kind of a weaker medicine, so it shouldn't hurt him further (as long as you dose properly), whereas Maracyn is kind of strong, so if it doesn't work it wouldn't be good for him.

----------


## Ducky

What about the hospital tank being at room temperature? I have no heater, and so far he seems fine, but I am worried it may be harmful.

----------


## artes

Room temp should be fine.  Warmer is better, but at least 74+ isn't a bad thing.

----------


## Ducky

The water was getting down to the low 60's, and his behavior is pretty much normal again, so I put him back in with the others. I also bought some Maroxy today. 

I figure if anyone else gets sick (which seems unlikely at this point), I'll just put some in. The salt seems to be working, at least behaviorally. The discolored skin is still there, and isn't getting worse (or better), but he is way more active (swimming quickly, digging about, and only spending time at the surface to come up for a breath. He also escaped my grasp a lot more energetically when I was returning him to the original tank.

If his discoloration remains unchanged, how long should I leave it before putting in Maroxy? Or should I just put some in now for the hell of it, to be safe?

----------


## artes

I know absolutely nothing about Maroxy.  Hopefully someone more knowledgeable about that medicine can answer.

----------


## Ducky

OK, well Gomer has been placed in a separate hospital tank. Now, this tank isn't very big, and has no filtration. At first I thought his skin was shedding, but it could be those cottony strands I read about. In fact, it probably is a fungal infection. I put some Maroxy in the main tank after he was removed (2 doses total so far). I used some of that water in the hospital tank.

Gomer seems pretty active, but his appetite doesn't seem to be there. He is definitely unhappy with the hospital tank. I added a building and a pair of plants to help him enjoy it, but he wants out. The other frogs in the main tank are happy and healthy, so I don't want to risk them getting sick... With salt and Maroxy in the water, is it safe for him to be in the primary tank? Or should I still keep him on his own? He looks sick, he just isn't acting sick.

If I keep him in the hospital tank, how often should I change the water (keeping in mind there is no filter)? I did a 30% water change just now.

----------


## Ducky

Gomer died a week or so back  :Frown: 

I have been doing constant water changes (twice a week or more) to ensure a clean environment for the other two, now Scrooge seems to have a red mark on his head. It looks like it's probably a wound (and he is acting as if nothing is wrong, his eyes are super clear, and his skin looks fine). He's really active and eats a lot. It looks like he scraped his face though. It looks sort of bloody in the area between his eyes and above his nose.

----------


## TommyBoi

Hey there, D. I'm very sorry to hear about Gomer's passing. It sounds to me, that you did as much as you could, to try to get him well again. Some things (as much as it sucks at times) are meant to happen, tho I don't always agree with that philosophy ;o(  But hopefully your other frogs will be fine, and maybe you'll eventually be able to get a new member for ur froggy tank - Sincerely, DJ

----------


## artes

I'm sorry for your loss.  Sometimes, there's nothing you can do.  :Frown:

----------


## Ducky

> I'm sorry for your loss.  Sometimes, there's nothing you can do.


Thanks guys. Yeah, it sucked, but he was the least interactive of the three. So if it had to be one of them, I'm sort of glad it was him. Maybe he was never right to begin with?..

Also, Scrooge's redness is completely gone. It was probably an injury, but I also treated the tank with maroxy for three days, did a 20% water change each day during that time, and then changed the filters today. His behavior never changed, only his appearance, which is also completely normal again.

----------


## Jen

you changed the filters? that means your tank is now uncycled - - you should only change up to 30% of the filter media at a time to keep a productive bacteria colony in your filter.

----------

